

The Chrome Assault: IE’s Walls Are Crumbling - Garbage
http://www.conceivablytech.com/3836/business/the-chrome-assault-ies-walls-are-crumbling/

======
GiraffeNecktie
The article doesn't mention mobile, the area where I would expect Chrome to be
gaining (and IE isn't a player).

~~~
sudont
Mobile is completely dominated by WebKit. Chrome's process model, JS engine
and, well _chrome_ , are really the only things that separate it from Safari,
meaning that Chrome's gains on mobile are fairly moot, since the engine's used
in iOS, Android, and Symbian.

